# My first finger joint box



## azmagician (Mar 8, 2012)

*Contrasting Wood Finger Joint Question*

I am totally a newbie here, but I have question. My daughter asked me to make a wooden wine box for her wedding. I used walnut and maple with 1/4 inch finger joints. My problem is I love the contrast between the maple and walnut on the maple end of the box. But on the walnut side, the maple end joint ended up almost as dark as the walnut. I finished with Watco Danish Oil in natural after sanding to 320 with a DA sander. The box was assembled when I sanded it. Thanks

I added two pictures as requested. Thanks


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

No pics? Would be nice to see.


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Dominick said:


> No pics? Would be nice to see.


Yep, no pics, didn't happen!:no:
(This from a guy that has no camera!:laughing

Using a sealer on the end grain will often preserve the color better...

p


----------



## sawdust55109 (Mar 18, 2012)

Endgrain will always soak up more finish than long grain unless you seal the ends or sand the endgrain a couple grits higher than the rest or doing both.
Think of endgrain like when you stand a straw on end. You can see right down the straw.
From a microscopic level, this is really what endgrain is and how the tree gets water pulled up, so you need to plug or narrow the pores or it will absorb more finish.


----------

